# The most beautiful Ibanez made, ever. Period. [RGR470] [56k:no]



## Xtremevillan (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## Chris (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow, that's gorgeous.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 15, 2008)

It's quite nice... Needless to say that headstock rules. But the most beautiful EVER?  I doubt it. 
I would start by putting 3 pickups that have the same color...


----------



## GH0STrider (Feb 15, 2008)

Is that yours? Nice ax


----------



## Xtremevillan (Feb 15, 2008)

I WISH it was mine, no, I missed out on the sale...he was in Aus, I didn't have 800 at the time, when he came back he said it was sold for what he wanted.



playstopause said:


> It's quite nice... Needless to say that headstock rules. But the most beautiful EVER?  I doubt it.
> I would start by putting 3 pickups that have the same color...



Yeah yeah, but prove it! Let's see what you think is more gorgeous


----------



## playstopause (Feb 15, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> Yeah yeah, but prove it! Let's see what you think is more gorgeous



No problem, there you go :





This one kills it a hundred times, imo.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 15, 2008)

I would kill or die for that colour... Kill... or die...


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 15, 2008)

Aren't those the ones with the alternative to wood bodies? I seem to recall something to that effect....

Yup, found a thread about this guitar:

Ibanez Collectors World: RESONCAST BODIES v&#39;s REAL TIMBER BODIES...YOUR THOUGHTS !

That's a resoncast body...


----------



## Xtremevillan (Feb 15, 2008)

Yummy PGM90th, I wanted one.

Yep, 470 RGR Jewel Blue Burst.


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks pretty cool. Is the paint just a light blueburst or is it actually pearlescent around the edges? It would look even better with all white pickups.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 15, 2008)

Toshiro said:


> Aren't those the ones with the alternative to wood bodies? I seem to recall something to that effect....
> 
> Yup, found a thread about this guitar:
> 
> ...



Your thinking of the Ergodyne EDG470 in Jewel Blue Flat.

Ugly, clunky, sounds like shit and weighed a ton.


----------



## Scott (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow looks nice. Could use a little bit of sanding on the headstock to remove that ugly "Ibanez" logo. Other than that..


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 15, 2008)

Thats a sweet idea. lighter burst on the edges. makes it look like its glowing.


----------



## Groff (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## thedonutman (Feb 15, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Your thinking of the Ergodyne EDG470 in Jewel Blue Flat.
> 
> Ugly, clunky, sounds like shit and weighed a ton.



I know a guy who has one, I dunno if its not set up properly or not, but it goes out of tune within seconds.


----------



## budda (Feb 15, 2008)

man.. the pickups arent all the same colour. you can say damn sexy, but not the most beautiful ever.

have you SEEN Buz's LACS guitars...?


----------



## the.godfather (Feb 15, 2008)

That is a pretty sweet burst. Ibanez (and others for that matter) should release more bursts that are like that.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 15, 2008)

Great looking guitar, but this PGM is even better


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 15, 2008)

I'd vote Buzz's RGA for most beautiful Ibby ever. The ones in this thread don't even rate in the top 5 for me


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 15, 2008)

I have one.
and its got all white pickups 

however its just the body 
dude broke the neck, parted it out on the bay
i dropped a lo pro in it, and a 520QS neck. check the post pics of 6es thread, its in there
the edges ARE pearlescent, the whole body is actually

as far as looking good, you have to see it in person.
its really something else in person, the blue is SOOOOOO deep its insane.
I want to get a custom RG strat made, with that paint, but either purple or green, to match mine


----------



## dream-thief (Feb 15, 2008)

playstopause said:


> No problem, there you go :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is F*king epic.

Paul Gilbert sig? - i want it. Now.


----------



## Edroz (Feb 15, 2008)

mikernaut said:


> It would look even better with all Blue pickups.



Fixed


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 15, 2008)

Edroz said:


> Fixed



naw, if you look at the tones of this in person, and the blues offered by SD adn dimarzio, that shit would look haggard


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Feb 15, 2008)

That certainly is one freaking nice Ibby. TBH I never got what was so amazing about Buzz's LACS guitars  They certainly are sick, but Chris Broderick's RGA just completely destroys it IMO.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 15, 2008)

It's got an aura

But it's missing a tremol-no.


----------



## Hcash (Feb 15, 2008)

This one's better... 



































































I win!


----------



## GunneR (Feb 15, 2008)

Color looks crazy good. The bridge pu kills it for me. Shudda been white as well.


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 15, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Your thinking of the Ergodyne EDG470 in Jewel Blue Flat.
> 
> Ugly, clunky, sounds like shit and weighed a ton.



Same material. If you follow the link, a bunch of RGs/RXs/Talmans/etc were all made from this Resoncast stuff in the mid 90's. This guitar is one of them. 

Not that it ruins the guitar. 

Found some ad shots:


----------



## Allen Garrow (Feb 15, 2008)

did you post the right pic? Just kiddin'.............

~A


----------



## jrf8 (Feb 16, 2008)

very nice, i hate middle single coils though


----------



## kiddo-o1 (Feb 16, 2008)

does the reverse headstock have anything to say soundwise?


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Feb 16, 2008)

playstopause said:


> No problem, there you go :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pwnt


----------



## Shawn (Feb 16, 2008)

Sharp looking guitar. I love those oldschool RGs. 

The PGM90th is one of my favorites too.


----------



## MetalJordan (Feb 17, 2008)

well that is a beautiful guitar but i dont think its the most beautiful guitar ibanez has made. But its awesome


----------



## playstopause (Feb 17, 2008)

kiddo-o1 said:


> does the reverse headstock have anything to say soundwise?



Nope, not at all.


----------



## skinhead (Feb 17, 2008)

Meh, it's only a sixer.


----------



## OzzyC (Feb 17, 2008)

Not even top 10 material.

My favorites include Chris B's purple quilted RGA7, the UV7BK, 2027, and JP's blue-burst RG from the early 90's


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 18, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> I WISH it was mine, no, I missed out on the sale...he was in Aus, I didn't have 800 at the time, when he came back he said it was sold for what he wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah, but prove it! Let's see what you think is more gorgeous



sick guitar

yeah that was jim who sold it, pretty sick guitar, belonged to another esp forumite before it.


----------



## dougsteele (Feb 18, 2008)

Yep, real nice. A couple of EMG 81's, tear out the middle pick up, and you're ready to destroy.


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 18, 2008)

I wouldn't pay $800 for that blue RGR470.

These are some of my picks for killer Ibanezs:


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 18, 2008)

lol im sticking by my arguement that you guys need to see it in person, cant really see it at all in photos.

from what ive been able to find, the paint process was spraying with a dark pearl blue, then bursted with a mix of creme and metallic silver, then cleared, then a smaller burst, then cleared, smaller burst, etc, for a total of 5 bursts, then it was sprayed over with a pearl translucent blue. the whole thing is really extremely 3d


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes, but it's still a Resoncast RG470 with a reverse headstock. It probably sold new for less than $800. Is it odd, sure it is, but it's hardly a collectible piece.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 18, 2008)

lol what the hell does that have to do with anything? . were talking about looks, not collecters value, or price. i dropped about 650 on it, after parts, and i couldnt be happier. the beat to fuck 58 fender i just saw sell on tv for 15 grand cost alot, but it wasnt pretty lol. 

playing out shows, girls think its gorgeous, and guys think it looks great. Ive played out with it 3 times and each time i got at least 5 compliments on how it looked. silly i know, id rather get compliments on the show, but whatever.
im just saying you guys really have to see it in person, i CANT get a good photo of how deep the color shift is, and ive been trying for years. I thought it was kinda cool when i bought it online, but when i opened the box i was blown away. its really something else.


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 18, 2008)

Heh, I just don't find the reverse burst to be that interesting. I do like regular Jewel Blue.  Put that neck on a solid color RG and we're talking though, or even a Custom Graphic series guitar. For $800 I could've bought one of the 3 Grim Reaper USCG RGs off ebay in the last 5 years, and those are drool-worthy to me. Too bad I couldn't see spending $800 on a glorified RG7xx guitar.


----------



## Clydefrog (Feb 18, 2008)

So, just out of curiosity, can Carvin do anything like this on a custom guitar?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Feb 18, 2008)

Probably. I want that guitar. Badly.


----------



## Trespass (Feb 18, 2008)

Pretty, but not that special.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 18, 2008)

Toshiro said:


> Heh, I just don't find the reverse burst to be that interesting. I do like regular Jewel Blue.  Put that neck on a solid color RG and we're talking though, or even a Custom Graphic series guitar. For $800 I could've bought one of the 3 Grim Reaper USCG RGs off ebay in the last 5 years, and those are drool-worthy to me. Too bad I couldn't see spending $800 on a glorified RG7xx guitar.



lol see id way rather this over some sort of grim reaper paintjob lol
i just really like the depth. im a sucker for danish modern glass too, deep submerged blues and greens lol


----------



## Ancestor (Feb 23, 2008)

Definitely a good looking guitar.


----------



## KH Guitar Freak (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey mates, I'm the actual owner of that Ibanez, and yes, I'm new on this board. I would like to clarify a few things. I did not offer USD 800, in fact, it was AUD 800 ONO (which works out to be around USD 580), but shipping costs are the buyer's responsibility. I ain't too fancy about shipping overseas (nothing against overseas buyers), but I'd rather get it sold locally. And yes, the body is made out of resoncast. Rather heavy for a RG, but hey, I've got guitars heavier than that, so no worries. Also, I'm still thinking of putting it up for sale again (bloody indecisiveness, purely due to the finish), to fund for a 1993 Ibanez 540SLTD (the one with sharktooth inlays) in H/S/H configuration. And hell, I have way more guitars that sound better than this guitar, but people seem to say it's pretty darn sexy. Well, at least sexier than I am, and the girls ask more questions about the guitar than about me... 

And yeah, when I bought her, it looked like the pictures shown, as those are the pictures from the previous seller, who is also a good mate of mine. I've not changed the pickups, but I've stuck a white strat volume knob and a black strat tone knob, I love the mismatchness. But hey, if I do ever get some spare change, I'll get some new pickups, probably all in white or cream...


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 26, 2009)

oold thread...


----------



## KH Guitar Freak (Apr 26, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> oold thread...


 
No shit, fellow Oz, and Sydney n00bian. Are you going to keep that RG770 of yours???


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 26, 2009)

What was the point of the bump?

Well if it sells, its gone, if not, it's mine


----------



## KH Guitar Freak (Apr 26, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> What was the point of the bump?
> 
> Well if it sells, its gone, if not, it's mine


 
Nothing much. Just letting people know more about her, if anyone even cares...


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 26, 2009)

haha, yeah it looks pretty cool. Still trying to sell it? Price?


----------



## KH Guitar Freak (Apr 26, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> haha, yeah it looks pretty cool. Still trying to sell it? Price?


 
AUD 800 ONO. Buyer would have to provide their own shipping courier...


----------



## noob_pwn (Apr 26, 2009)

too bad this particular model's body isn't even made of real wood. It, along with a few other RX series, its made of a composite called "resoncast" and from experience this stuff sounds pretty ugly imo. Yes it is nice looking but i think its far from the most beautiful ibanez ever.


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 26, 2009)

yeah .. yours is the most beautiful, Josh.
Post another pic of it  (zebrawood content)


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 26, 2009)

noob_pwn said:


> too bad this particular model's body isn't even made of real wood. It, along with a few other RX series, its made of a composite called "resoncast" and from experience this stuff sounds pretty ugly imo. Yes it is nice looking but i think its far from the most beautiful ibanez ever.



Welcome to last year. 

$800AUS doesn't sound overpriced to me like $800US did.


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 26, 2009)

lol 800AUD is pretty overpriced IMO..
normal 470's have barely been going for 350 -400 AUD..


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 26, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> lol 800AUD is pretty overpriced IMO..
> normal 470's have barely been going for 350 -400 AUD..



Maybe it's just the exchange rate.  Under $600US for a reverse headstock MIJ RG doesn't seem bad to me, Resoncast or not. It's got an Edge.


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 26, 2009)

I reckon it could fetch about 650 AUD (give or take) AUD though.


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 26, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> I reckon it could fetch about 650 AUD (give or take) AUD though.



All the better then.  It would probably get parted out on this side of the Pacific. $200 for the neck, $150-200 for the hardware, etc, etc. There are guys that do it all day on ebay.


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 26, 2009)

yeah, what the hell's the point of that.. they take up all the good deals and just make money off it. 

There was a 7421 that sold for about 150 .. i was outbidded at the last moment, and turns out he parted it out.


----------



## KH Guitar Freak (Apr 26, 2009)

Well, for some of the crazy prices I've seen lately, my price isn't too far fetched. After all, you are comparing a standard RG470, which many of them are MIK if I'm not mistaken vs. a RGR470, which itself is pretty rare, not to mention the finish colour as well. Comparing to the MIK ones, this one is way ahead of its league as well. Also has neck binding all around, even around the headstock as well. If you can show to me a number of similar RGR470s in this finish for sale, then I'll happily reduce the price accordingly...

Being pretty boring listing this a few times for the local market, seeing that Ibanezes doesn't get sold quickly in my city. Hell, someone has a mint condition RG3120 going for AUD 950 for quick sale, but it hasn't been sold yet...



Wi77iam said:


> yeah, what the hell's the point of that.. they take up all the good deals and just make money off it.
> 
> There was a 7421 that sold for about 150 .. i was outbidded at the last moment, and turns out he parted it out.


 
If you think that's crazy, look at what people do to them 20th anniversary RG550s. Also, if you sold your RG770, I bet people would do the same as well. The irony is that many of these Ibanezes are worth more in total when the parts are sold seperately. Many are crazy over them Wizard I necks, not so much meself...



noob_pwn said:


> too bad this particular model's body isn't even made of real wood. It, along with a few other RX series, its made of a composite called "resoncast" and from experience this stuff sounds pretty ugly imo. Yes it is nice looking but i think its far from the most beautiful ibanez ever.


 
Never claimed that it was the most beautiful, unless maybe you are referring to the original poster...



Toshiro said:


> Welcome to last year.
> 
> $800AUS doesn't sound overpriced to me like $800US did.


 
Actually, I've NEVER offered USD 800 on her at all in the first place. AUD 800 ONO was the price that I've listed for ages. Seems that many here in Perth aren't all that interested in Ibanezes...

You can take if for what it is, but this is definitely one of the better sounding non real wood guitars I've ever played. Here's a pic that I've tried taking when part of guitar is in the dark, and the rest isn't. Pretty hard to capture the 3Dness of the finish though. Sold the PGM30 btw...


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 26, 2009)

Ide beg to differ


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## Panterica (May 1, 2009)

nice...but...plz look at Bernie Rico Jr and Sherman sites then correct title 
lol


----------



## Toshiro (May 1, 2009)

Panterica said:


> nice...but...plz look at Bernie Rico Jr and Sherman sites then correct title
> lol



Why should they correct the title?



> The most beautiful *Ibanez* made, ever. Period.


----------



## Yoshi (May 1, 2009)

Toshiro said:


> Why should they correct the title?



I think he was implying something about the beautiful part.


----------



## synrgy (May 1, 2009)

IMHO, thread title couldn't be further from the truth, but these things are subjective.


----------



## Toshiro (May 1, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> I think he was implying something about the beautiful part.



Not when he's bringing up other builders, IMO. Ibanez makes some killer flame a quilt top guitars as well, some of which I've posted in this old-ass thread.


----------



## Rich5150 (May 1, 2009)

Here's my entries


----------



## Yoshi (May 2, 2009)

Toshiro said:


> Not when he's bringing up other builders, IMO. Ibanez makes some killer flame a quilt top guitars as well, some of which I've posted in this old-ass thread.



I think he was trying to be a smartarse implying that Ibanez don't make incredible looking guitars, so must never heard of the J.Custom or USA Hoshino guitars.


----------



## Nazca (May 2, 2009)

I love the look of the RGAs myself (I own an RGA121NF, sexy as hell).






The RGA321 is also sexual.






That blue PG is stunning!


----------

